# Downey, CA, Male A4215996, 12 years old



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Came across this poor senior guy currently in LA County's Department of Animal Care & Control. (I'm assuming this is a high kill shelter - if not, can a mod please move this?) There are again a bunch of shepherds in their system, but the seniors always get me. 

He's here.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Now that breaks my heart. How can anyone do this to a 12yr old senior? Oh he looks so sad. BUMP!!! and pray that he finds someone with a heart to take him in so he can spend the rest of his life with love.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

fkeeley said:


> Now that breaks my heart. How can anyone do this to a 12yr old senior? Oh he looks so sad. BUMP!!! and pray that he finds someone with a heart to take him in so he can spend the rest of his life with love.


People dumping seniors is an all too familiar tale I'm afraid  This poor chap looks like he's lost all hope. Terribly sad.....bump for you boy...
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh man... no no, don't lose hope buddy - there might still be someone out there for you, close enough to do something other than worry...!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Poor guy, some where there has to be an angel for him!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Awwww, that face is heartbreaking. BUMP!


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

*Bump* - isn't there someone out there to let him know he isn't beyond hope?


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

No longer on their site.


----------

